# Tampa, FL



## Kristen Roberts (Sep 28, 2010)

I've posted on here looking before, but bringing it up again in case there's anyone new!

I'm looking for people interested in forming a French Ring club in the Tampa area. I have limited experience, but it's from 2000-2004 approximately and haven't trained for a while. I don't have a dog yet, but hope to get one in 2012. 

I'm aware of the 3 clubs down in south Florida (they are about 4 hours south of me, and being a mom of a young child it is not feasible for me to drive 4 hours one way to train). 

I've looked through the archives and they have all come to a dead end as well. ](*,)

Anyone out there? For such a big city we sure don't have much for dog sports!


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Talk to Frankie Cowen, hes a guru of ring, and lives in FL


----------



## Kristen Roberts (Sep 28, 2010)

Harry Keely said:


> Talk to Frankie Cowen, hes a guru of ring, and lives in FL


I have. He's 4 hours south.


----------



## Jason Davis (Oct 12, 2009)

Kristen Roberts said:


> I've posted on here looking before, but bringing it up again in case there's anyone new!
> 
> I'm looking for people interested in forming a French Ring club in the Tampa area. I have limited experience, but it's from 2000-2004 approximately and haven't trained for a while. I don't have a dog yet, but hope to get one in 2012.
> 
> ...


How close are you to Jacksonville?


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

just a suggeation for ya, still worth a phone call if you havent yet, he was one of the founders of ARF, and like I said hes in FL, if he cant help point you in the right direction I would stop holding my breath LOL


----------



## Kristen Roberts (Sep 28, 2010)

Harry Keely said:


> just a suggeation for ya, still worth a phone call if you havent yet, he was one of the founders of ARF, and like I said hes in FL, if he cant help point you in the right direction I would stop holding my breath LOL


I've talked to him, he suggested I come on down, and definitely will one day. For a seminar, trial or a special training day but not something I can do on a regular basis

The search continues...


----------



## Jason Davis (Oct 12, 2009)

Harry Keely said:


> just a suggeation for ya, still worth a phone call if you havent yet, he was one of the founders of ARF, and like I said hes in FL, if he cant help point you in the right direction I would stop holding my breath LOL


Richard Bonilla also trains in the west palm beach area, but 4 hours is a long ways to travel for dog training.


----------



## Kristen Roberts (Sep 28, 2010)

Jason Davis said:


> How close are you to Jacksonville?


About 3-4 hours LOL 

I'm in central Florida on the west coast.

Would love to help form a NARA club, but no interest here


----------



## Jason Davis (Oct 12, 2009)

Kristen Roberts said:


> About 3-4 hours LOL
> 
> I'm in central Florida on the west coast.
> 
> Would love to help form a NARA club, but no interest here


I have a good friend who's in Jacksonville who is starting up a NARA club here pretty soon, but that's no closer than Richie or Frankie.


----------



## Kristen Roberts (Sep 28, 2010)

Jason Davis said:


> Richard Bonilla also trains in the west palm beach area, but 4 hours is a long ways to travel for dog training.


Been down that way back in 2001-2002 for training days. Tony Scitarelli used to come up to Tampa when Tropical Ring Sport had a Tampa branch. But after 2003-2004 or so it fizzled. 

If I was single, and when I was single, I used to drive 4 hours to train with no problem. But now I have others to think of :-D


----------



## Stephanie Johnson (Dec 10, 2011)

Kristen Roberts said:


> I've posted on here looking before, but bringing it up again in case there's anyone new!
> 
> I'm looking for people interested in forming a French Ring club in the Tampa area. I have limited experience, but it's from 2000-2004 approximately and haven't trained for a while. I don't have a dog yet, but hope to get one in 2012.
> 
> ...


Hi Ms. Roberts,

You might want to try getting in touch with Steve Leigh. I don't think he has Ring experience but he trained a lot of cop dogs in your area and might be able to put you in touch with someone(s) who will get into a suit for you.


----------



## Stephanie Johnson (Dec 10, 2011)

Jason Davis said:


> I have a good friend who's in Jacksonville who is starting up a NARA club here pretty soon, but that's no closer than Richie or Frankie.


Hello Mr. Davis

Who might this person be? I fly into Jacksonville when I visit my dad by Jekyll Island and am contemplating bringing my puppy with me if I do an extended stay. It would be great to work her on another field with another experienced decoy.


----------



## Kristen Roberts (Sep 28, 2010)

Stephanie Johnson said:


> Hi Ms. Roberts,
> 
> You might want to try getting in touch with Steve Leigh. I don't think he has Ring experience but he trained a lot of cop dogs in your area and might be able to put you in touch with someone(s) who will get into a suit for you.


Is he on this board?


----------



## Stephanie Johnson (Dec 10, 2011)

Kristen Roberts said:


> Is he on this board?


I don't believe so.
Here is his website:
http://www.sl-prokeys.com/wffcw/indexmenu.htm


----------



## Charlotte Hince (Oct 7, 2010)

If my trainer didn't have a baby I'm sure she'd be interested. I'll ask her about it anyway but I can't see her doing it just now at least. She's got some Mals who were Schutzhund started and at least one has solid bite-training. 

We're about 1.5 hours north. I'd be happy to join in the helping out sense for the experience since I really enjoy watching ring sport but I don't think my ACD has the drive to be really successful beyond the obedience. It would be a while before I have a sport appropriate dog and the presence of a club is playing a major factor.


----------



## Kristen Roberts (Sep 28, 2010)

Charlotte Hince said:


> If my trainer didn't have a baby I'm sure she'd be interested. I'll ask her about it anyway but I can't see her doing it just now at least. She's got some Mals who were Schutzhund started and at least one has solid bite-training.
> 
> We're about 1.5 hours north. I'd be happy to join in the helping out sense for the experience since I really enjoy watching ring sport but I don't think my ACD has the drive to be really successful beyond the obedience. It would be a while before I have a sport appropriate dog and the presence of a club is playing a major factor.


I don't have a dog yet either  I had 3 Beaucerons, my last one died in 2007 and I trained Ring Sport with him. I'm looking into another for 2012. 

I know I definitely have Schutzhund up in Pasco counties (New Port Richey area), but I lack interest in tracking, and Schutzhund is too monotonous for me personally. But if we could get more people together that would be awesome


----------



## Charlotte Hince (Oct 7, 2010)

I know she's not part of the schutzhund club she was a part of because of some training method disagreements. She's pretty busy with her toddler but I know she's been tracking her mals to keep them busy. She may know some people who could be interested up this way (Citrus) or who are done with Schutzhund in the area. 

We're a solid hour from any Schutzhund and I haven't found a group that will allow a dog who isn't going to title beyond a BH and who isn't of the crank and yank mentality. IRon Dog looked promising-esque but they don't seem to meet/exist anymore. It's not my first choice sport anyway (Ring sports are) but it would be nice to get a foot in the door. 

Realistically I'd be looking for a ringsport capable GSD pup since I don't think I'm quite there enough for a working line mal. I wanted to get the BH and CDX on Zeph before I seriously consider another dog to add to the terrier terrors.

In any event I'd be happy to meet up if a group gets together even if all I have to really offer is coffee and snacks.


----------



## Kristen Roberts (Sep 28, 2010)

Stephanie Johnson said:


> I don't believe so.
> Here is his website:
> http://www.sl-prokeys.com/wffcw/indexmenu.htm


Says "access denied" to this website


----------



## FRANKIE COWEN (Jun 3, 2008)

well kristen i am sorry you still havent been able to get anything going on up in tampa, . and again if any time you want to make a trip down here i am more then willing to help you and any of your other intersted people in what ever venue you choose to play in, have a few people coming in next week to work some dogs , for ring some knpv dogs to have fun with and some p.p dogs , i try to have weekends of just my friends and fellow dog people to come work at my field to get some training in, some even bring there trainers and decoys in to see if sometimes more eyes help us see something they been missing in there training program, and this is open invite for you also if you ever want to call me up on it, actually its open to anyone who wants to come down up or over at some point, even that ct kid davis lol


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Kristen Roberts said:


> Says "access denied" to this website


HI Kristen

Steve Leigh doesn't train or even own a dog at this time.
His health has declined over the years. He is a wealth of information about table training in particular but never did do any Ring sport, that I'm aware of.


----------



## Kristen Roberts (Sep 28, 2010)

Thomas Barriano said:


> HI Kristen
> 
> Steve Leigh doesn't train or even own a dog at this time.
> His health has declined over the years. He is a wealth of information about table training in particular but never did do any Ring sport, that I'm aware of.


Thanks Thomas...


----------



## Jason Davis (Oct 12, 2009)

FRANKIE COWEN said:


> well kristen i am sorry you still havent been able to get anything going on up in tampa, . and again if any time you want to make a trip down here i am more then willing to help you and any of your other intersted people in what ever venue you choose to play in, have a few people coming in next week to work some dogs , for ring some knpv dogs to have fun with and some p.p dogs , i try to have weekends of just my friends and fellow dog people to come work at my field to get some training in, some even bring there trainers and decoys in to see if sometimes more eyes help us see something they been missing in there training program, and this is open invite for you also if you ever want to call me up on it, actually its open to anyone who wants to come down up or over at some point, even that ct kid davis lol





Thanks hunny bunches;-)


----------

